
How did the Nazis gain power in Germany? - josephby
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/14/books/review/benjamin-carter-hett-death-of-democracy.html
======
petermcneeley
This is covered by the first episode of the World at War.
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b4g4ZZNC1E](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0b4g4ZZNC1E)

~~~
josephby
That’s an amazing, if terrifying mini series that I finally watched earlier
this year.

------
jadedhacker
Robert Paxton's five stages of fascism, a classic read:
[http://pryan2.kingsfaculty.ca/pryan/assets/File/Paxton's%205...](http://pryan2.kingsfaculty.ca/pryan/assets/File/Paxton's%205-Stages%20of%20Fascism.pdf)

~~~
sincerely
Similarly, Umberto Eco's "Ur-Fascism":
[http://www.nybooks.com/articles/1995/06/22/ur-
fascism/](http://www.nybooks.com/articles/1995/06/22/ur-fascism/)

------
emmelaich
Recommended: Ian Kershaw's books on Hitler.

[https://www.amazon.com/Hitler-Ian-Kershaw-
ebook/dp/B00BJIMCA...](https://www.amazon.com/Hitler-Ian-Kershaw-
ebook/dp/B00BJIMCA8/)

------
mkempe
I recommend "The Ominous Parallels" [1] for a detailed examination of the
philosophical and historical causes of Nazi Germany, and how these causes have
echoes resonating in the US today.

[1] [https://www.amazon.com/Ominous-Parallels-End-Freedom-
America...](https://www.amazon.com/Ominous-Parallels-End-Freedom-
America/dp/081282850X)

(the now-flagged book review was
[https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/14/books/review/benjamin-
car...](https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/14/books/review/benjamin-carter-hett-
death-of-democracy.html))

~~~
dominotw
Is it a book version of Goodwin's law?

~~~
mkempe
Your anti-intellectualism fits with the times.

------
captain_perl
The short answer is, "the same way that Trump did."

To learn more, I recommend reading the excellent post link.

~~~
pdfernhout
The 1953 short-story "Mr. Costello, Hero" by Theodore Sturgeon provides a
fictional example of someone using the fear of difference to gain control of
other people (although in response to McCarthyism, a brave thing for an author
to write at the time).

